# Flash recommendation for Nikon D80



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

Greetings:

I need your recommendations on a good flash for a Nikon D80 camera.  I'm going to be shooting pictures of real estate with lots of potential dark places (garages, pantries, walk-in closets, etc).  Any of these good for my use?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...amera+Model_Nikon&advancedSubmit=Submit+Query


----------



## D40 (Feb 8, 2008)

The Nikon SB's would be good (SB-600, SB-800). I like my SB-600 a lot. put a lightsphere on it and you can light up a room


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2008)

A tripod would be better so you can make HDR's and longer exposures. 

I've seen alot of Real Estate shooters employ HDR very effectively. Just don't overdo it and you're golden.


----------



## CRman (Feb 8, 2008)

I picked up a Sigma ef-500 super dg flash for $160 shipped. I love it. Was looking at the SB 800 but for now, the sigma does wonders. PM me if you want info. Sigma has the new 530 out to replace the 500 but just as good.


----------



## Cicak (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, you have 2 choices from nikon. The SB-600 or the SB-800. I have the SB-600 myself. And it works very well.

Here is a review of them both by kenrockwell, he puts them both up together. Lots of good information there 

http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/sb600vs800.htm


----------



## ChrisP (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the SB800 and the wireless SB-R200.  I primarily use the SB800 on the camera and if I want to have secondary lighting, I'll use the SB800 as commander mode with the SB-R200 in slave mode.  I'm probably looking to pick up at least 1 more R200 unit.

Given you have the D80 whose onboard flash can operate in commander mode, you can use the 800 or even the 600 (I believe) as secondary.  I prefer to keep the SB-800 on camera as the onboard flash is pretty junky (at least compared to the SBs).


----------



## nicfargo (Feb 8, 2008)

If you're looking at putting the strobe on-camera, I'd go for the SB-600 or SB-800 just so you have the nice iTTL function.  If you're going off camera, I'd look at the SB-28's and some remote firing (PocketWizard) hardware.  The SB-80's are also very good.  You don't need all the bells and whistles if you're shooting off-camera because they can't use the iTTL and whatnot anyway, you'll be shooting manual.


----------



## ChrisF79 (Feb 8, 2008)

Can you explain what the commander mode vs. slave mode is?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2008)

ChrisF79 said:


> Can you explain what the commander mode vs. slave mode is?



Your user manual explains it. 

I have 2 SB-600's that I use all the time off camera with CLS, and if I was hired to do real estate, I highly doubt i'd use them. 

How many successful images in real estate have you seen use flash? I used to work for a real estate company and never saw a single one. 


Why would you want to even use flash? It would disrupt the lighting in the house that you're trying to sell. You wouldn't want to show a buyer a picture of an interior where they can't even see what the house lighting looks like, would you? 

A tripod is a cheaper and MUCH better tool for this. All you need to do is set the camera on it and expose for however long you need, and you'll get razor sharp images every time.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (Feb 8, 2008)

Cicak said:


> Well, you have 2 choices from nikon. The SB-600 or the SB-800. I have the SB-600 myself. And it works very well.
> 
> Here is a review of them both by kenrockwell, he puts them both up together. Lots of good information there
> 
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/sb600vs800.htm


 
Ahhhh....yes Ken Rockwell......... 

Lunde?


----------



## JIP (Feb 9, 2008)

All those flashes you listed and not one Nikon?.  I think one way to go might be to get some of those cheaper flashes and go The Strobist route.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/


----------

